# Hardy Fred Taylor Trotter, suche passende Rolle



## ThiloS (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo und guten Tag zusammen, mein erster Beitrag.
Mein Name ist Thilo, bin am Glan aufgewachsen (Nebenfluss der Nahe) damals ein hervorragendes Barbengewässer.

ca. 1984/85 kaufte ich mir die Hardy Fred Taylor Trotter. Dürfte eine der ersten Modelle in Kohlefaser gewesen sein.
Leider habe ich damals keine passende Rolle gefunden oder kaufen wollen.
Nach Umzug 1986 ins Rhein/Maingebiet geriet die Hardy in Vergessenheit. Sie steht nun ungefischt seit 35 Jahren wohlverpackt im Keller.

Nun brauche ich von euch mal ein paar Ratschläge über eine passende Rolle. Ja, auch eine Centerpin käme in Frage. Sie sollte halt auch aus der Zeit sein (80iger) und zur Rute passen.
kann mich momentan einfach nicht entscheiden. Nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz verwirrt mich das aktuelle Angebot gerade total.

Liebe Grüße und Petry Heil
Thilo


----------



## Dübel (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo Thilo @ThiloS, 

herzlich willkommen beim Anglerboard!

Ich kann dir bezüglich einer passenden Rolle aus den Achtzigern keine Empfehlung geben. Meine Centrepins sind entweder älter oder neu.

Eine Centrepin wäre aber wohl eine gute Wahl. Hast du Erfahrung im Umgang mit Pins? Falls nicht, besorge dir zum Testen, ob dir diese Art der Angelei liegt, eine DAM Quick Shadow. Die kostet wenig und läuft absolut zuverlässig. 

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt und du sofort was stilvolles haben möchtest, kannst du dir natürlich auch irgendeine hübsche Pin in Match-Aerial-Bauart kaufen. Da gibt es entweder alte von Allcocks oder entsprechende Nacbbauten von Fred Crouch, Garry Mills, etc ...

Spezialisten aus England, die zum Trotting Stationärrollen bevorzugen,  schwören auf die Mitchell Match bzw. Mitchell 440 otomatic. Das kann ich aber nur so weitergeben, ohne damit praktische Erfahrungen zu haben.

Viele Grüße von der Regnitz 
Martin


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. Januar 2021)

Da du ja noch keine Erfahrung mit Centrepin hast, zum Ausprobieren würde ich dir diese empfehlen:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/fjNLiyvuB

Kostet wirklich nicht die Welt und läuft und läuft. Haben Kollegen hier schon öfters gekauft und für gut befunden.


----------



## Thomas. (30. Januar 2021)

Hallo und auch ein willkommen von mir

wenn man mal die Pin außen vor lässt, und wäre ich Besitzer solch einer Rute, kämme natürlich nur eine (nein keine Shimano) Daiwa in frage wie zb. eine GS 13 UL oder eine Harrier 1657DM Matsch (selbe Prinzip wie die Otomatic) so wie auch eine Harrier 125M (Kapselrolle), eventuell würde ich auch noch bei ABU vorbeischauen.


----------



## Trotta (30. Januar 2021)

Wenns was zeitlich passendes sein soll, würde ich für eine ABU Cardinal 52 oder 54 votieren.


----------



## Bilch (30. Januar 2021)

Als ein DAM Fan würde ich noch die Quick Finessa XLS 35 (oder 40) ins Rennen werfen


----------



## ThiloS (30. Januar 2021)

Oh, soviele Tips, dankeschön 
Erfahrung mit der Centrepin habe ich leider keine. Höchstens ein wenig mit der Fliegenrute. 
Würde halt zur Rute prima passen. Wobei hier am Main wohl eher contraproduktiv.  
Das stelle ich mir hier etwas schwierig vor.
Am Glan konnte man Kilometerweit am Fluss entlang fischen ohne größeren störenden Bewuchs ( zumindest einseitig)

Werde wohl beides ins Auge fassen, kann ja nichts schaden mal eine Rolle mehr zu haben.
Die Hardy muss ans Wasser.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Hallo und auch ein willkommen von mir
> 
> wenn man mal die Pin außen vor lässt, und wäre ich Besitzer solch einer Rute, kämme natürlich nur eine (nein keine Shimano) Daiwa in frage wie zb. eine GS 13 UL oder eine Harrier 1657DM Matsch (selbe Prinzip wie die Otomatic) so wie auch eine Harrier 125M (Kapselrolle), eventuell würde ich auch noch bei ABU vorbeischauen.



Bei 80er Jahre käme von Daiwa eher HighEnd in Frage....die Rute war schließlich auch kein Billigheimer.
Mit Highend reden wir dann eher von einer SS 1300, oder falls noch kleiner gewünscht SS700/800.
Dagegen ist die 1657DM einfach nur nen fieser Plastikbomber mit grottenschlechter Bremse.


----------



## ThiloS (30. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Hallo Thilo @ThiloS,
> 
> herzlich willkommen beim Anglerboard!
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip, zum lernen werde ich die Shadow mal anschaffen. Danach entscheide ich mich ob es bei dieser Angelart bleibt.


----------



## ThiloS (30. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei 80er Jahre käme von Daiwa eher HighEnd in Frage....die Rute war schließlich auch kein Billigheimer.
> Mit Highend reden wir dann eher von einer SS 1300, oder falls noch kleiner gewünscht SS700/800.
> Dagegen ist die 1657DM einfach nur nen fieser Plastikbomber mit grottenschlechter Bremse.


Daiwa klingt gut, diese Fa. gehört aktuell zu meinen Favoriten


----------



## Dübel (30. Januar 2021)

ThiloS schrieb:


> Oh, soviele Tips, dankeschön
> Erfahrung mit der Centrepin habe ich leider keine. Höchstens ein wenig mit der Fliegenrute.
> Würde halt zur Rute prima passen. Wobei hier am Main wohl eher contraproduktiv.
> Das stelle ich mir hier etwas schwierig vor.
> ...



Centrepin und Fliegenrolle schauen nur ähnlich aus, aber das wirst du merken, wenn du die DAM Quick Shadow in Händen hältst. 
Wenn du mit der Centrepin fischst, ist es immer vor allem anfangs gut, wenn du den Schwimmer praktisch von der Rutenspitze aus  flussab treiben lassen kannst.

Generell lässt es sich an kleineren Flüssen einfacher und sinnvoller trotten. 

Hier ein gutes Video zum Gebrauch einer Centrepin


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2021)

Im Zweifel eine Mitchell 300. Die war nicht umsonst in jenen Jahren "the state of art" in so gut wie allen Bereichen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2021)

Das schreiben nur viele, die Rolle war das in den 80ern aber ganz sicher nicht mehr.
Innenliegende Spule gepaart mit unzureichender Bremse, gerade in UK fürs feine Fischen ging man in den 80ern andere Wege.
In keinem anderen Land gab es zu der Zeit eine vergleichbare Vielfalt an speziellen Rollen fürs feine Friedfischangeln.


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Januar 2021)

Wenn meine Hardy Avon (Glasfaser) noch mal zum Einsatz kommen sollte, wir dort eine Contact 400 (wurde wohl über Michel vertrieben bzw. von Mitchel hergestellt) ihren Dienst versehen.
Gerade für das Trotten und fischen mit z.B. der Loafer eine perfekte Rolle.


----------



## Trotta (30. Januar 2021)

Die 300er hat bei uns auch in den Achtzigern auch niemand mehr gefischt. Wer sich Mitte der Achtziger Hardy leisten konnte, hat die in der Regel mit  ABU verpaart. Ausnahmsweise vielleicht noch mit einer hochwertigen Quick. Nach der Übernahme von ABU durch garcia sind die Leute dann zu Beginn der Neunziger von ABU auf Shimano oder Daiwa umgestiegen - jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2021)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Das schreiben nur viele, die Rolle war das in den 80ern aber ganz sicher nicht mehr.
> Innenliegende Spule gepaart mit unzureichender Bremse, gerade in UK fürs feine Fischen ging man in den 80ern andere Wege.
> In keinem anderen Land gab es zu der Zeit eine vergleichbare Vielfalt an speziellen Rollen fürs feine Friedfischangeln.


Ich sehe das aus meiner Erinnerung. Wer was auf sich hielt, der hatte eine. Und so schlecht war, für ihre Zeit(!), die Bremse auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Die 300er hat bei uns auch in den Achtzigern auch niemand mehr gefischt. Wer sich Mitte der Achtziger Hardy leisten konnte, hat die in der Regel mit  ABU verpaart. Ausnahmsweise vielleicht noch mit einer hochwertigen Quick. Nach der Übernahme von ABU durch garcia sind die Leute dann zu Beginn der Neunziger von ABU auf Shimano oder Daiwa umgestiegen - jedenfalls in meinem Umfeld.


Ich war bis deutlich in die 90er ein eherner DAM-ist; auch dem lokalen Angebot geschuldet. Schlecht gefahren bin ich deshalb auch nicht.


----------



## Trotta (30. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich war bis deutlich in die 90er ein eherner DAM-ist; auch dem lokalen Angebot geschuldet. Schlecht gefahren bin ich deshalb auch nicht.


Die Quicks waren auch sicher ausgezeichnete Rollen, aber wir Jungs wollten damals einfach das neue, heiße Zeug - obs nun besser ist oder auch nicht.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Die Quicks waren auch sicher ausgezeichnete Rollen, aber wir Jungs wollten damals einfach das neue, heiße Zeug - obs nun besser ist oder auch nicht.


Und wie sonst auch immer: 10 Angler - 12 Meinungen!


----------



## ThiloS (30. Januar 2021)

Dübel schrieb:


> Centrepin und Fliegenrolle schauen nur ähnlich aus, aber das wirst du merken, wenn du die DAM Quick Shadow in Händen hältst.
> Wenn du mit der Centrepin fischst, ist es immer vor allem anfangs gut, wenn du den Schwimmer praktisch von der Rutenspitze aus  flussab treiben lassen kannst.
> 
> Generell lässt es sich an kleineren Flüssen einfacher und sinnvoller trotten.
> ...


Tolles Video, sieht sehr elegant aus Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal zu erlernen


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Januar 2021)

Hi,
solltest du interesse an einer Mitchell 440A Lightning Cast im guten Zustand haben, dann schreib mir eine PN. Wie oben geschrieben wurde, würde die sehr gut passen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Januar 2021)

@ThiloS 

Bei 80er Jahre würde ich auch eine Shakespeare Sigma 035 nicht außer Acht lassen oder wenn es DAM sein soll eine Quick 2001.


----------



## kuttenkarl (31. Januar 2021)

Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2401 oder 2411 mit Matchspule würde auch passen.


----------



## ThiloS (31. Januar 2021)

Hardy Conquest 4" Black Edition Centre Pin Trab Reel,​Die Rolle spuckt jetzt in meinem Kopf rum.

geändert von Mod.Wenn du was nicht weißt, Fragen oder Nutzungsbedingungen lesen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Januar 2021)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @ThiloS
> 
> Bei 80er Jahre würde ich auch eine Shakespeare Sigma 035 nicht außer Acht lassen oder wenn es DAM sein soll eine Quick 2001.



Zwischen beiden Modellen liegen dann aber schon einige Welten und auch etliches an Gewichtsunterschied.


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2021)

ThiloS schrieb:


> Hardy Conquest 4" Black Edition Centre Pin Trab Reel,​Die Rolle spuckt jetzt in meinem Kopf rum.
> 
> geändert von Mod.Wenn du was nicht weißt, Fragen oder Nutzungsbedingungen lesen.


So viel Geld für eine Pin aus Korea?? Ich habe die in "Silber" und würde mir die nicht selber gekauft haben. Entweder eine von Ali Baba





						Wish - Shopping Made Fun
					

Shopping Made Fun. Join over 500 million others that have made their shopping more smart, fun, and rewarding.




					www.wish.com
				




oder gleich aus England *Kingpin, Chris Lythe, J.W. Young & Sons, Adcock Stanton, Ross Reels und John Milner Reels.**

Gruß Heinz

* Herstellernamen von Classy Catchers übernommen


----------



## Trotta (31. Januar 2021)

Chris Lythe und Ross Reels (ich glaub, die machen nur Fliegenrollen?) würde ich aus der Liste vielleicht streichen und stattdessen Okuma dazunehmem. Vor allem würde ich keine Pin mit einem Durchmesser unter 4.5" kaufen. Mein Favorit wäre ja die John Milner Kingfisher  - ich würde aber wirklich raten, erst mal mit einer DAM Shadow oder der (wirklich sehr guten) Ali-Pin zu testen, ob einem diese Angelei wirklich 400-500€ wert ist.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Chris Lythe und Ross Reels (ich glaub, die machen nur Fliegenrollen?) würde ich aus der Liste vielleicht streichen und stattdessen Okuma dazunehmem. Vor allem würde ich keine Pin mit einem Durchmesser unter 4.5" kaufen. Mein Favorit wäre ja die John Milner Kingfisher  - ich würde aber wirklich raten, erstmal mit einer DAM Shadow oder der (wirklich sehr guten) Ali-Pin zu testen, ob einem diese Angelei wirklich 400-500€ wert ist.


Sehr guter Einwand!

Möchte ja zu gerne wissen, wie viele Pins so in den "ja ich auch Vitrinen" unbenutzt schlummern.


----------



## Forelle74 (31. Januar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Sehr guter Einwand!
> 
> Möchte ja zu gerne wissen, wie viele Pins so in den "ja ich auch Vitrinen" unbenutzt schlummern.


Hab letztens eine Bewertung der D.A.M Shadow Pin gelesen:
Frei übernommen:

Dachte eigentlich bei einer 60€ Fliegenrolle gibt es keine Macken.
Leider ist eine Stelle nicht so gut lackiert und und rau und wird vielleicht nach einigen Würfen die Schnur aufrauen.


Ich glaub das viele den Unterschied zwischen Pin und Fliegen Rolle nicht kennen.
Und dann taugts nichts.

Hab ne Ali und die taugt mir ganz gut.
Vor allem hat mich die Angelei mit der Pin überzeugt und ich bin Feuer und Flamme


----------



## eiszeit (31. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hab ne Ali und die taugt mir ganz gut.
> Vor allem hat mich die Angelei mit der Pin überzeugt und ich bin Feuer und Flamme


Was ist denn eine Ali??

Ich hab es auch mal probiert mit dem "Wabbelstock" Hardy Trotter Glasrute und ne Leser (ist aber -glaub ich- ne Achsrolle)
dran geschraubt, einmal und nie wieder. Ist nicht mein fischen, da nehm ich lieber ne DAM Airway oder ne Hohlglassteckrute 
DAM Allround mit ner Rolle aus der DAM Quick N-Serie.
Aber jeder hat halt da andere Sichtweisen und es ist auch gut so.


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Januar 2021)

@eiszeit
Das ist die Alipin, oder die Alibabapin oder die Uekel pin, weil, wie schon mal jemand geschrieben hat, der halbe Uekel hat eine.



			https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/fjNLiyvuB


----------



## eiszeit (31. Januar 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @eiszeit
> Das ist die Alipin, oder die Alibabapin oder die Uekel pin, weil, wie schon mal jemand geschrieben hat, der halbe Uekel hat eine.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke, na die passt doch zum probieren.


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2021)

@Trotta : In meinen Augen wunderschöne Kunstwerke. Wer hat denn schon mal eine Pin von Peter Taudor "Zanderpit" in der Hand gehabt?








						Reels - Chris Lythe Center Pins
					





					www.chrislythe-centrepins.co.uk
				




@Andal : Wo Du recht hast hast Du recht. Auch meine Hardy-Pin kommt viel zu selten ans Wasser.

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Trotta (31. Januar 2021)

Tricast schrieb:


> @Trotta : In meinen Augen wunderschöne Kunstwerke. Wer hat denn schon mal eine Pin von Peter Taudor "Zanderpit" in der Hand gehabt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Chris Lythe? Definitiv, das will ich auch nicht bestreiten, aber gerade die Chris Lythe landen doch überwiegend als Sammlerstücke in der Vitrine. Meines Wissens kommt man bei Chris Lythe auch erst mal auf eine Warteliste - kann also ein ganzes Weilchen vergehen, bis man so ein Schätzchen dann wirklich in den Händen hält. Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich die Balls hätte, mit so einem Kunstwerk auf der Steinschüttung an Rhein und Main rumzuturnen.


----------



## ThiloS (1. Februar 2021)

Wie oben schon geschrieben werde ich mir erst mal die Shadow besorgen. 

Mit Wish und ähnlichen Anbietern habe ich so meine Probleme. 
Erstens bin ich sehr ungeduldig und warte nicht gern mehrere Wochen. 
Zweitens gehe ich halt gerne zu den örtlichen Händlern zum Stöbern, anfassen und schnacken. 
(auch wenn ich immer mehr mitnehme als ich eigentlich vorhatte)


----------



## Dübel (1. Februar 2021)

ThiloS schrieb:


> Wie oben schon geschrieben werde ich mir erst mal die Shadow besorgen.
> 
> Mit Wish und ähnlichen Anbietern habe ich so meine Probleme.
> Erstens bin ich sehr ungeduldig und warte nicht gern mehrere Wochen.
> ...


Sehr vernünftig! 
Die Quick Shadow ist aus meiner Erfahrung deutlich besser als ihr Ruf. Ich hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme mit dieser Rolle und hab mit ihr von der kleinen Laube bis zur dicken Barbe schon alle möglichen Fische gefangen. 

Natürlich verlangt deine Rute mittelfristig eine hochwertigere Centrepin, denn wirklich hübsch ist die von DAM nicht. 
Es sind ja auch einige Oldtimer verfügbar, die durchaus mit deiner Hardy's harmonieren. Ich bin sicher, dass damals in den Achtzigern nicht jeder Angler gleich eine neue Rolle zur Rute gekauft hat, wenn schon eine alte vorhanden war, die hervorragend lief. 

Meine Match Aerial (ganz rechts im Bild) ist über 50 Jahre alt und läuft perfekt wie am ersten Tag.


----------

